# Windsor Wellington 3.0



## Lakemichchip (May 19, 2008)

We purchased this bike for my wife on Thursday and it arrived today. It took about 45minutes to set it up and away she went. She traveled 15 miles on the bike this evening and loves it.

I think I will take to the LBS after a few more rides for a further tune up. 

Overall, the bike looks great and the frame seems better than I imagined.


----------

